# Three lessons....



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Lesson number one

A crow was sitting on a tree, doing nothing all day. A small rabbit saw
the crow, and asked him, "Can I also sit like you and do nothing all day
long?"

The crow answered: "Sure, why not." So, the rabbit sat on the ground
below the crow, and rested.

All of a sudden, a fox appeared, jumped on the rabbit and ate it.

Moral of the story is: To be sitting and doing nothing, you must be sitting
very, very high up.

Lesson number two

A turkey was chatting with a bull. "I would love to be able to get to the 
top of that tree," sighed the turkey, "but I haven't got the energy."

"Well, why don't you nibble on some of my droppings?" replied the bull. 
"They're packed with nutrients."

The turkey pecked at a lump of dung and found that it actually gave him
enough strength to reach the first branch of the tree.

The next day, after eating some more dung, he reached the second
branch.

Finally after a fortnight, there he was proudly perched at the top of the
tree. Soon he was promptly spotted by a farmer, who shot the turkey out
of the tree.

Moral of the story: Bullshit might get you to the top, but it won't keep you
there.

Lesson number three

When the body was first made, all the parts wanted to be Boss.

The brain said, " I should be Boss because I control the whole body's
responses and functions."

The feet said, " We should be Boss as we carry the brain about and get
him to where he wants to go."

The hands said, " We should be the Boss because we do all the work
and earn all the money."

And so it went on and on with the heart, the lungs and the eyes until
finally the asshole spoke up.

All the parts laughed at the idea of the asshole being the Boss. So the
asshole went on strike, blocked itself up and refused to work.

Within a short time the eyes became crossed, the hands clenched, the
feet twitched, the heart and lungs began to panic and the brain fevered.

Eventually they all decided that the asshole should be the Boss, so the
motion was passed. All the other parts did all the work while the Boss
just sat and passed out the shit!

Moral of the story: You don't need brains to be a Boss -any asshole will
do.


----------



## smuTTy (May 3, 2004)

Genius :lol: :lol:

You must work at the same place i do :lol: :lol:


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Very clever, and worth the bump into 2017!


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

HOW TRUE!!!


----------

